# British short hair?



## squid01

Hi,


I got
My kitten about 2 weeks ago, cat is now 3 months old, but I'm having doubt if my cat is a British short hair? I saw the parents before, and also saw 2 kittens when they were just 3 days old so i paid a deposit and got the kitten when it was 2 1/2 weeks old, but i
Noticed the cat doesn't seem to be cheeky? Now
Having thoughts if the kitten was swapped maybe before i picked him up? Here are some pictures of him



















What do you guys think?


----------



## LakotaWolf

Nope, that face does not say British shorthair to me.



















British shorthairs generally have a flattened face, similar to a Persian's. 

Your little guy looks like a regular Domestic Shorthair to me - a "mutt cat". 

Was he sold as a pedigreed British Shorthair? Were his parents flat-faced?


----------



## squid01

Yup he was sold as brotish short hair But no papers was given to Me, the mom looks like the picture you posted dad also has big cheeks and flat face, but im Not sure if the seller Really sold Me Their offspring or he Might have traded the kitten


----------



## LakotaWolf

It CAN take time for a kitten to develop the facial features, and only un-neutered males will really get those super-big cheeks. 

But I still feel like the kitten should have a short muzzle. When I Google search for images of "British shorthair kitten", they have short muzzles. Your kitten looks more like my cat (the gray cat in my signature) when she was a kitten. And my cat is just a mutt :}


----------



## squid01

Thanks , the mom has a flat round face and quite chubby looking, but the dad is quite big and friendly too , I requested for a male as my wife wants a big cat and the dad was quite big . Hope his face would look more like his moms though. The breeder has lots of Russian blues though but I hope they did not swap the kitten for a Russian blue one. Will try to post updates on how he looks once he gets bigger , he has gained more mass now, he was quite thin when we got him, his ribs can be seen. Guess the breeder did not really take care of them that much , and breeder was hospitalized when I picked up this kitten


----------



## catloverami

With Russian Blues all the hairs of the coat are tipped in white which gives it the silvery sheen. BSH's coat is solid grey to the tips. Kittens don't develop the cheeky look until they reach maturity, 8-12 months, and BSH are a slower maturing cat than say a Siamese. Only the unneutered males have the really chubby cheeks (stud jowls). I think he might be a BSH, but only if he had the registration papers to prove it; otherwise he's a blue Domestic Shorthair.


----------



## squid01

thanks  I was not given papers, but the mom and dad has papers, the dad joins shows. 
I'll try to ask for papers if they can provide me the papers for this. 
hope they did not swap my kitten .


----------



## doodlebug

I think you have the wrong kitten...contact the breeder immediately.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie

That is definitely not a British Shorthair. Like LakotaWolf said, British Shorthairs have flatter faces and have very plush, chubby looking bodies. Even as kittens, their head shape, face shape and body shape are distinguishable. Your kitten looks to be a domestic shorthair or a different breed entirely. It definitely seems like the breeder did something sketchy. He's an adorable kitten, but not a British Shorthair.


----------



## squid01

Thanks will try to contact the breeder i think ive been cheated


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Hi Batang,
Can you get a good profile head shot of him??
His coloring is right...
I'm inclined to agree with Catloverami...
No matter what...He's Adorable! 
Sharon


----------



## squid01

Thanks  here's some headshot picture


----------



## Susan

He's a sweetheart! But he doesn't look like a BSH to me. He looks like he might have some Russian Blue in him.


----------



## TabbCatt

Agree, though a purebred Russian blue has vivid green eyes (turned from blue), have very dense, short silver tipped coat, with mauve colored paw pads with a black nose.

So many people here have been duped with sellers claiming their kittens are purebred without papers and buyers simply not doing enough research beforehand. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## LakotaWolf

Your little guy REALLY looks a lot like my cat did when she was a kitten.


























And this is her now:










Your little guy is so cute, though I'm guessing he isn't British Shorthair. :{ 

What are you going to do if you talk to the breeder? Get your money back but keep the kitten? Or give the kitten back?


----------



## squid01

Thanks everybody  i'll just keep
Him he is really sweet , responds when i call
Him  and he does like to rub his face against mine  im not sure if we have a cat breed club here in the philippines . Dogs are
More popular here .

Lakotawolf , you cat is really really nice id live to have my kitten grow up to look like yours


----------



## Mandy and Ellie

Aww, I'm glad you kept him! I can tell how much you loved him--he looked so cute in that one on your lap with his cute little collar on.  It seems like it was meant to be, you got an adorable, loving kitty and that's all we can ask for!

He really does look a lot like LakotaWolf's Wintressia (spell check! lol)! And look at her--she is a plush, stunningly gorgeous kitty! So he will definitely be a looker.  I just adore dark grey kitties. I love how curious and adorable his little face is!


----------

